
How Millennials compare with their grandparents 50 years ago - gmays
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/03/19/how-millennials-compare-with-their-grandparents/#!13
======
michaelpinto
I had two problems when reading this article which are caused by
generalizations:

If you're an older Millennial (say born between 1980 and 1985) chances are
very high that your parents were Boomers, and so chances are also very high
that their grandparents were from the GI Generation and weren't the Silent
Generation.

And of course if you look at what was going on in the early working years of
the GI Generation and the Silent Generation you'll see that there was a much
higher rate of employment with women of the GI Generation because of WWII. For
young adult Silent women there was a backlash as men flooded the workforce and
emphasis was placed on starting families.

